# Schriftart ermitteln aus Graphikdatei



## matthias_012 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

Folgender Kontext:

Ich habe ein Buchseite eingescannt und möchte genau die Schriftart haben, die im Orginal (Buch) verwendet wurde. 

Kennst jemand von euch ein Programm oder eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die Schriftart aus der eingescannten Buchseite (die als Graphikprogramm vorhanden ist) ermitteln kann.

Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.
Matthias


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
schau mal auf http://www.myfonts.com nach unter dem Link "What the Font" kannst du eine Bilddatei hochladen aus der dann die Schrift ermittelt wird sofern diese bekannt ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

